# Walnut Fork Creek......



## jason308 (Dec 17, 2007)

Got a wild hair and rode up to the mountains this morning......Headed up to Sarah's Creek and then went up to Walnut Fork (both on Warwoman WMA in Rabun County).....Saw some snow flurries and got to see a trickle of water in the creeks-if it wouldn't have been for the rain yesterday they would have been dry I am sure.....

At any rate here is one from a pool on Walnut Fork Creek.....

D80, 18-135mm@ 18mm, ISO 100, f/18, 1/3 second, full frame, RAW, propped on a log laying across the creek


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 17, 2007)

neat shot jason!!! leaves sure went fast didn't they !!!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 17, 2007)

Did you see any grouse with all that driving around up there???


----------



## jason308 (Dec 17, 2007)

rip18 said:


> Did you see any grouse with all that driving around up there???



No grouse yesterday, I don't believe I have ever seen any on Warwoman (I am sure they are there though)....


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 17, 2007)

Love the low angle of the shot. Nicely done.


----------



## leo (Dec 17, 2007)

*More nice work*

Jason


----------



## Hoss (Dec 17, 2007)

Good one Jason.  I really like the angle and composition.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 17, 2007)

Great shot Jason....well worth the soaker you got!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats right on the creek by the first little pull off where you come along the creek isn't it?? Maybe 75 yards off the road?


----------



## jason308 (Dec 18, 2007)

bowbuck said:


> Thats right on the creek by the first little pull off where you come along the creek isn't it?? Maybe 75 yards off the road?



You are correct sir....i could really waste some time up there given the chance....


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 18, 2007)

about 250 yards or so down the creek from there is a really nice isolated falls you should check out


----------



## jason308 (Dec 18, 2007)

bowbuck said:


> about 250 yards or so down the creek from there is a really nice isolated falls you should check out



Preciate it...


----------

